

A look into the nuts-and-bolts of Eve Online's single-shard architecture - auvi
http://massively.joystiq.com/2010/08/10/a-look-into-the-nuts-and-bolts-of-eve-onlines-single-shard-arch/

======
akozak
Original article here:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/132563/infinite_space_...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/132563/infinite_space_an_argument_for_.php?print=1)

